# Oman-Prosperous, developed, very exciting country ! ( pics from my trip )



## genci888 (Jul 19, 2005)

kenny_in_blue said:


> Looks like Swedish pancackes.


They also look like the Palachinka we have down here in the Balkans.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

And like Draniki we have in Belarus


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Well, Omani tradition is very different from those in the West. Anyway: nearly 70% of the total number of Oman's main university ( Sultan Qaboos University in Muscat ) students are female :banana:
> D


Yes, but they have a dress code and can't leave the dorms unless they're accompanied by a male relative.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Looks nice. But when are they gonna start building skyscrapers like in Dubai? :?


I was told their king doesn't like skyscrapers.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

TohrAlkimista said:


> sorry, but....a question....how old are you?


he's turning 22 yrs this yr.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> In 1970, there were only three schools in Oman !


That's nice, I would like to live in such a country.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> Yes, but they have a dress code and can't leave the dorms unless they're accompanied by a male relative.


Is that really true? How can a society be labeled developed if it treats their women like dogs?


----------



## genci888 (Jul 19, 2005)

Adams3 said:


> Is that really true? How can a society be labeled developed if it treats their women like dogs?


I agree. And I just read that women could not even vote until 2003 over there. hno: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Women's_suffrage


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

So it has really gone downhill there for the last 4 years hno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

OMG, they have pancakes in Oman!!!


----------



## C-Beam (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice pictures, but are there no girls in this country?


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Adams3 said:


> Is that really true? How can a society be labeled developed if it treats their women like dogs?


Yes, it's true. I visited the country and the university last year. The dress code is that the women have to be covered (the vast majority were wearing black abayas and some were wearing blue trousers and tops- I figured maybe they were working in labs where an abaya wouldn't be practical but that's just speculation on my behalf) and the men have to wear white robes. And the dress code doesn't apply to foreign professors.

The part about the skyscrapers is what we were told by the Moroccan ambassador there.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l169/Malaysianboy1/Oman2/Oman3/DSC00645.jpg

bloody hell i so miss arabic food! 
AHhh!


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice presentation and very good pictures! You are brave to travel there!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> And like Draniki we have in Belarus


Tell me those aren't called Draniki in Belarus. Draniki are the potato pancakes that you eat with sour creme. Those things are Blinchiki, better known as Crepes in the Western world.

You Belarusians messed it all up!


----------



## joamox (Aug 5, 2006)

^^ 
actually, we call them pancakes.


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

joamox said:


> ^^
> actually, we call them pancakes.


What do you call pancakes? And where are you from?


----------



## joamox (Aug 5, 2006)

Sergei said:


> What do you call pancakes? And where are you from?


Crepes, I just wanted to point out that not everybody in the 'western world' calls them that. Except when we go to Paris, then everybody says crepe, regardless where they are from. Im half english half norwegian, why do you ask? In norwegian they call them pannekake, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> Yes, it's true. I visited the country and the university last year. The dress code is that the women have to be covered (the vast majority were wearing black abayas and some were wearing blue trousers and tops- I figured maybe they were working in labs where an abaya wouldn't be practical but that's just speculation on my behalf) and the men have to wear white robes. And the dress code doesn't apply to foreign professors.
> 
> The part about the skyscrapers is what we were told by the Moroccan ambassador there.


That's totally disgusting. Dogs are treated better most places. What a shame.


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

joamox said:


> Crepes, I just wanted to point out that not everybody in the 'western world' calls them that. Except when we go to Paris, then everybody says crepe, regardless where they are from. Im half english half norwegian, why do you ask? In norwegian they call them pannekake, in case you were wondering.


Here in Canada, we call them Crepes. Technically, they are pancakes, but a different kind. Crepes are much larger and thinner than regular pancakes.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Sergei said:


> Tell me those aren't called Draniki in Belarus. Draniki are the potato pancakes that you eat with sour creme. Those things are Blinchiki, better known as Crepes in the Western world.
> 
> You Belarusians messed it all up!


Bliny and draniki are the same thing in Belarus.


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Bliny and draniki are the same thing in Belarus.


:weird:

So what are they, crepes or potato pancakes? And what do they call the other dish, if not one of these names?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know what either crepes or potato pancakes are. you'll have to show a pic


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Bliny/Mlinzi (Crepes)










Draniki/Deruni (Potato Pancakes)










VERY different things! Are you kidding, I can't believe you don't know these staple Slavic dishes!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

In Russian I call them 1. bliny, 2. karofelnie bliny

In Ukrainian or Belarusian I call it all Draniki.


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> In Russian I call them 1. bliny, 2. karofelnie bliny
> 
> In Ukrainian or Belarusian I call it all Draniki.


Они и по-русски будут драники. Никакие это не блины, о чем ты? :lol:


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> In Ukrainian or Belarusian I call it all Draniki.


LOL. :lol:

I'm sure it's not all Draniki in Ukrainian. I remember they had Crepes in a little cafe in Lviv and they were called Mlinzi.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Sergei said:


> VERY different things! Are you kidding, I can't believe you don't know these staple Slavic dishes!


Crêpes aren't a slavic dish exactly, I think it's more universal.

In Brittany it's even a local speciality as they do anything with these.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

That looks almost like fried tortilla


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

They're called pannenkoeken


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Sergei said:


> Here in Canada, we call them Crepes. Technically, they are pancakes, but a different kind. Crepes are much larger and thinner than regular pancakes.


Thats a missconception made by Americans you eat American pancakes with baking powder thats why they get that thick. Real pancakes are not supposed to be thick but thin with some lingonberry, rasberry or blueberry on it. you can have mashed apples on it aswell.  Serve it warm or cold after some yellow pea soup (if served cold you should have some whipped cream on it aswell. Other popular varioubles include: pannkakstårta (several layers of pancakes with whipped cream and yam, usually some ice cream aswell. Fläskpannkaka is baked in the owen with pork and served with lingonberry yam.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

In polish 1. are naleśniki, 2. are placki.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very nice pancakes !!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> OMG, they have pancakes in Oman!!!


Thats not pancake! We have that "sweet" (well it really ain't that sweet) in India and it's certainly not called pancake.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ In fact, Oman is influenced a lot by India. This is due to their proximity. I can say that about 80% of all restaurants in Oman are Indian. Biryani is the most popular dish. Not only Indian, but Oman also has strong Pakistani, Tanzanian, and Kenyan influence.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

^^ Food looks amazing! Nothing beats Biryani, nothing:cheers:

By the way, how they make chapati in Oman?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Exactly the same like the way they make chapatti in Malaysia ( I have never been to India though ) but they never eat chapati with dhal. Chapati is usually served with Omani chicken or beef curry. In Oman, Indians have reputation as business masters. What is interesting about Oman is, it's not only the locals who are friendly, but the expats too ! All expats I met in Oman seem happy and satisfied with their lives there.


----------



## sarajevsko_pivo (Apr 28, 2007)

urbane said:


> I've heard of all these nationalization campaigns in rich Gulf states: "Emiratization", "Saudization", "Omanization" etc. and I wonder if they are really working. Somehow, I doubt it.


ofcourse this is working :bash:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ You see, Oman is a country of only 1.9 million but it is able to preserve its cultural identity despite rapid transformation. This is the best country in the world IMO in terms of combining Western idea and technology yet maintaining traditional values.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ such as women using burka, and without rights?! :crazy:


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> . Because of this reason, a segregation between men's and women's role has developed. Men served as the breadwinner of the family who searched for staple and income under the *Extreme heat *hnoutside, while women simply stayed within the comfort of their homes. And the same lifestyle persists until now... it has become their culture .


That must be the funnier excuse I've ever heard to justify the discrimination of women 
You never seize to amaze me Skyprince...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ " Discrimination of women " ? What do you mean ? In general, there is no discrimination of women in Arab world ( except for the banning of female drivers in Saudi in which me and almost all devout Muslims strongly object ) . I found many EMirati and Omani women working in the airport and in the shops. And their numbers are growing. If they feel oppressed then why didn't they make any huge protest on Dubai or Abu Dhabi or Muscat streets ?

It is their culture. Do you know how Oman and UAE were 100 years ago ? Sorry..even 50 years ago ? Virtually all Omanis and Emiratis were nomads ,living in tents at that time ! 
If you look at the map, Oman, UAE, Saudi and others are almost totally desert-- life is so harsh outdoor at the time when there is no air-cond or home ventilation. 

So there is no discrimination of women in your country ?

I just received my Emirati friend and his wife for their honeymoon here. They are very loving couple. The wife has very strong voice in the family. 

Even in Oman I stayed with an Omani family for 1 week . There is no discrimination. Men and women roam freely and talk freely in the house. I talked to the mother and the sisters ( all of them wearing modest dress of hijab ) without any problems. They are all friendly, smiling, and speak very good English.

Please visit www.omanserv.com and ask any Omani female forumers there are they being oppressed or is it their own will to do whatever they like ?


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ " Discrimination of women " ? *What do you mean ? In general, there is no discrimination of women in Arab world* ( except for the banning of female drivers in Saudi in which me and almost all devout Muslims strongly object ) . I found many EMirati and Omani women working in the airport and in the shops. And their numbers are growing. If they feel oppressed then why didn't they make any huge protest on Dubai or Abu Dhabi or Muscat streets ?


Yeah, everybody knows the Arab world is renowned for their equality between men and women... (I hope it was obvious that I was being sarcastic).



Skyprince said:


> So there is no discrimination of women in your country ?


Do you really want to compare Spain to any Arab country in the field of civil rights?


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> It is their culture. Do you know how Oman and UAE were 100 years ago ? Sorry..even 50 years ago ? Virtually all Omanis and Emiratis were nomads ,living in tents at that time !
> If you look at the map, Oman, UAE, Saudi and others are almost totally desert-- life is so harsh outdoor at the time when there is no air-cond or home ventilation.


Around 50 years ago my country was suffering a devastating civil war, followed by a ultra-conservative dictatorship of 40 years... so don't give me cheap excuses. If we could become a country where everybody enjoys the same rights, I think everybody else should be capable of doing it as well. We're not better than anyone.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> Yeah, everybody knows the Arab world is renowned for their equality between men and women... (I hope it was obvious that I was being sarcastic).


That means you're a good victim of media. Media seems not interested to learn local history and culture before criticizing. 

You didn't answer me: If women feel oppressed then why is there no demonstrations in Dubai or Abu Dhabi or Doha demanding for women's rights ? 






> Do you really want to compare Spain to any Arab country in the field of civil rights?


I don't believe on indicators . I only believe on what I saw . The quality of life in Oman, and UAE, ( and maybe Qatar ) is extremely high.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> Around 50 years ago my country was suffering a devastating civil war, followed by a ultra-conservative dictatorship of 40 years... so don't give me cheap excuses. If we could become a country where everybody enjoys the same rights, I think everybody else should be capable of doing it as well. We're not better than anyone.


:? :? :?

In Oman and UAE also people are enjoying equal rights !


----------



## 177625 (Sep 22, 2002)

Very nice pictures, this is a very interesting thread. I especially like the way you write and describe your experiences Skyprince. Oman looks like an beautiful place although a bit lifeless in many parts. Perhaps you should have photographed city centres or other areas with more movement. Still, I throughly enjoyed these images about Oman, would love to visit it one day.

Regarding women's rights, while I too would be angry and suspicious about westerners bashing your or other cultures and religions, I think that muslims in general should put an end to gender or other forms of discrimination. If this is a tradition or if this is how certain religious beliefs are interpreted, then it is time to change.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> That means you're a good victim of media. Media seems not interested to learn local history and culture before criticizing.


A victim of the media? You're hilarious...:lol: Look man, here in Europe we have inmigrants from all over the world... so it is not like I'm just talking from something "I read" or "I saw on TV" or "someone told me", I'm speaking of what I see over here on a regular basis.

On the other hand, it's you who doesn't know much about how things work in other parts of the world.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Edmundo said:


> Very nice pictures, this is a very interesting thread. I especially like the way you write and describe your experiences Skyprince. Oman looks like an beautiful place although a bit lifeless in many parts. Perhaps you should have photographed city centres or other areas with more movement. Still, I throughly enjoyed these images about Oman, would love to visit it one day.
> 
> Regarding women's rights, while I too would be angry and suspicious about westerners bashing your or other cultures and religions, I think that muslims in general should put an end to gender or other forms of discrimination. If this is a tradition or if this is how certain religious beliefs are interpreted, then it is time to change.


Firstly thanks to you Edmundo for your compliment. Yes, you're right that Oman may seem 'lifeless' to some visitors since population density is low and there are no "World-class" gigantic project like its neighbour the UAE but it depends on individuals.

Well my fren, the world has very big misconception about Arab women as if they're being oppressed while this is not the case at all. I stayed with Omani families for a couple of weeks and I heard more female voice than male's inside the house. It's true that there are few women on the streets in the Arab world , but This is their tradition and most Arab women choose that way. You can visit this site www.omanserv.com and you'll meet many Omani women there. Ask them are they being oppressed/forced to stay home or is it because of their own choice ? You'll definitely get a very clear answer .

This is a *local culture/tradition *and has nothing to do with religion. Islam encourage all men and women to pursue their career . Many Muslim women in Indonesia, Malaysia, SIngapore, United States and Canada pursue their career and become successful in their respective fields.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> A victim of the media? You're hilarious...:lol: Look man, here in Europe we have inmigrants from all over the world... so it is not like I'm just talking from something "I read" or "I saw on TV" or "someone told me", I'm speaking of what I see over here on a regular basis.
> 
> On the other hand, it's you who doesn't know much about how things work in other parts of the world.


:? :? :? 

Yea.. and those immigrants are just practising their own culture.


----------



## Maha (Aug 13, 2006)

Adams3 said:


> Does the female view have the same weight as a male view in court?


It depends, sometimes a woman's view is heavier, other times they are equal.




> Is a woman free to marry who she wants?


Yes. According to the law, if she says no to the judge (or magestrate or whoever is performing the marriage) then the marriage becomes invalid.




> Are females allowed to stand together with men in funerals?


No, but men are not allowed to stand together with women either. Besides, this is not law, it's culture. The law says nothing about this.




> Are women allowed to shake hands with a male?


No, but men are not allowed to shake hands with women either. Again, it has nothing to do with law; it's culutre.




> Are females allowed to become islamic scholars?


Yes, many have been, many are and many will be. Who gave you the crazy idea that they are not allowed? They have been since the early Islam years in the seventh century. There are hundreds of female Islamic scholars, if not thousands.




> Are males and females equal in the mosque,


Yes.




> do the women use the main entrance when entering the mosque?


Most of the time, no; but they are allowed to, it is men that are not allowed to use the women's door. This goes to all other spaces, There are general spaces and women only spaces, there is no such thing as a "men only" space or door except for toilets and showers.

ps, I'm a woman.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Maha, we need more Arab ladies like you to step in and to explain to people like *
Anton* and *MrAdams3* that Arab women are never oppressed and that what they're doing is becuz of their own choice to stick to their culture :banana:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> A victim of the media? You're hilarious...:lol: Look man, here in Europe we have inmigrants from all over the world... so it is not like I'm just talking from something "I read" or "I saw on TV" or "someone told me", I'm speaking of what I see over here on a regular basis.
> 
> On the other hand, it's you who doesn't know much about how things work in other parts of the world.


You have been brainwashed :nuts:

go and experience the world and learn other cultures before you speak such biased and ignorant crap 

and stop trolling his thread!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Mr.... I hope we can be polite in this thread 

We're in SSC forum to correct our misconceptions about different issues, Anton has his rights to express what he thinks about Middle Eastern countries and cultures.. and in the same time I'm here to share with him about my experiences on what I saw in the Midle East and the general misconceptions about Arab women. 

Anton, if you visit UAE today you'll find growing number of Emirati women serving banks and airport counters and the number is growing very fast. There are many young Emirati and Omani girls in their modest hijab driving on the streets of Abu dhabi and Muscat


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^Anton^ said:


> A victim of the media? You're hilarious...:lol: Look man, here in Europe we have inmigrants from all over the world... so it is not like I'm just talking from something "I read" or "I saw on TV" or "someone told me", I'm speaking of what I see over here on a regular basis.
> 
> On the other hand, it's you who doesn't know much about how things work in other parts of the world.


Buddy you have no idea what you are talking about. I have been to the Middle East, I have lived in Europe, and I have lived in Asia along with North America (where I live now.) In the Western world we get the most biased perspectives - and its obvious you have a very biased perspective. From all the Muslim females I know (about two dozen here in Canada, and a whole bunch in the Middle East I met, and some in South Asia too) only 2 wear the hijab head covering and all are treated the same as men. The Middle East is now (other than in Saudi) a cosmopolitan society - but apparently you dont know this with your ignorant "I know everything because we have it all here in Europe" perspective.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> You didn't answer me: If women feel oppressed then why is there no demonstrations in Dubai or Abu Dhabi or Doha demanding for women's rights ?


Maybe because they are not aware of certain discriminatory laws in their country (or they feel like they have no right to object).

I mean, even in Turkey we have/had certain discriminatory laws against women, which are being changed due to EU pressure. An example of such a scandalous law (which has changed now, I believe) is that murderers receive a reduced sentence, when it's an "honour killing". This is undoubtedly a clear violation of human rights.

But I do agree with you that most westerners have no idea about the Middle East, or Muslim countries in general. Their views are generally shaped by certain images seen on the media. Besides, discrimination and VIOLENCE against women is a widespread phenomenon across the world, even in the most developed countries.


----------



## Maha (Aug 13, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Maybe because they are not aware of certain discriminatory laws in their country (or they feel like they have no right to object).


I'm sure some may not be aware, but please in this day and age there is no house without a TV and Sattelite, not to mention internet - if they didn't learn from their community they would find out about it through the media.



Metsada said:


> I mean, even in Turkey we have/had certain discriminatory laws against women, which are being changed due to EU pressure.


Keyword is _had_; everyone _had _discriminatory laws agains not only women but different segments in the society (such as Jews, blacks...etc.).


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ do murderers committing "honour killings" in your country receive a reduced sentence as well? Do you even know if this is the case? I will have to check, but I believe this is the case in a lot of Muslim countries.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Metsada said:


> ^^ do murderers committing "honour killings" in your country receive a reduced sentence as well? Do you even know if this is the case? I will have to check, but I believe this is the case in a lot of Muslim countries.


Well, " honor killings " is *forbidden* in Islam http://www.mukto-mona.com/Articles/skm/honor_killing.htm 

It is haraam and those who practice honor killing will be thrown into Fire in the hereafter.

This has nothing to do with Islam, but it's the culture. Culture ( even my Malay culture ) has many deficiencies but Islam doesn't. Honor killing started even before Prophet Muhammad was born, and he is the one who stopped this barbaric tradition.

Hmm... just one correction to what you said : Honor killing doesn't exist at all in the majority of countries with muslim-majority. Arab Gulf states, Yemen, Malaysia, Indonesia, Bangladesh, Pakistan-- they don't have this issue at all.


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

Skyprince said:


> Well, " honor killings " is *forbidden* in Islam http://www.mukto-mona.com/Articles/skm/honor_killing.htm
> 
> It is haraam and those who practice honor killing will be thrown into Fire in the hereafter.
> 
> ...



Is this the same way they don't have homosexuals at all in Iran??? 

Although I wouldn't say this is a problem in ONLY arab/muslim countries, I don't think you should be so ignorant to say that "they don't have this issue at all." : 

Locations

As of 2004, honor killings have occurred at the hands of individuals within parts of various countries, such as Albania, Brazil, Canada, Denmark, Ecuador, Egypt, Germany, India, Iran, Iraq, Israel (within the Arab, Druze and Bedouin communities)[8], Italy, Jordan, Morocco, Pakistan, the Palestinian territories, Saudi Arabia, Sweden, Turkey, Uganda, the United Kingdom and the United States. According to the UN:

"The report of the Special Rapporteur ... concerning cultural practices in the family that are violent towards women (E/CN.4/2002/83), indicated that honour killings had been reported in Egypt, the Islamic Republic of Iran, Jordan, Lebanon, Morocco, Pakistan, the Syrian Arab Republic, Turkey, Yemen, and other Mediterranean and Gulf countries, and that they had also taken place in such countries as France, Germany and the United Kingdom, within migrant communities."[citation needed]

In December 2005, Nazir Afzal, Director, West London, of Britain's Crown Prosecution Service, stated that the United Kingdom has seen "at least a dozen honor killings" between 2004 and 2005. Given the geopolitical politics dominant today, the practice of honor killing is associated in the West with certain Muslim cultures and the peoples influenced by those cultures.[9] Honor killings are more common among poor rural communities than urban ones. Christians living within parts of Africa and the Near East, such as sections of Egypt, Jordan and the Palestinian Authority, sometimes carry out the crime, as well as some men from some Muslim communities. While violence and discrimination against women is unfortunately widespread across the globe, it is well established that social inequality is a participatory factor. There is a strong positive correlation between women's social power and a baseline of development, associated with access to basic resources, health care, and human capital, such as literacy. [10] In some locations, attacks or killings have been perpetrated against women by individuals who are not close relatives, often in the context of enforcement of religiously-sanctioned social requirements such as wearing hijab or engaging in more open interaction with unrelated males. One example is the current trend in the Iraqi city of Basra, where authorities report that around 15 female corpses are discovered monthly; the victims are believed to have been killed by groups who seek to enforce sanctioned behavior on women. [10]

Many cases of honor killings have been reported in Pakistan. During the year 2002 in Pakistan about four hundred people (men & women) were killed in the name of (Karo-Kari) in Sindh Out of 382 (245 women, 137 men). The phenomenon of the killing in the name of honor has direct relevance to the illiteracy rate, as these killings are more common in the areas where the literacy rate is lower. According to a report issued by the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan (HRCP), Jacobabad District ranked first in terms of murder in the name of Karo Kari (66 women, 25 men). Jacobabad district has a literacy rate of 23.66, the least literate district of Sindh after Tharparkar District, and Thatta District. After Jacobabad, the Ghotki District witnessed the highest number of murders in the name of Karo Kari (13 men, 54 women). After Ghotki, Larkana is the district with the next highest murder rate in the name of Karo Kari (24 men, 38 women). Larkana as well, has a low literacy rate of 34.95. This is lower than even Naushahro Feroze District, Dadu District, and Khairpur District, having 39.14, 35.56 and 35.50 percent literacy rates respectively. These districts of the upper Sindh have low literacy rates but high feudal influence in every walk of life. Jacobabad, Ghotki and Larkana are those districts of Sindh where not only the illiterate ones, but tribal chieftains are also in large number. According to a report released by the HRCP, the cases of Karo Kari are mostly settled at jirgas, the private and parallel judicial system of Chieftains. However, districts of lower parts of Sindh like Tharparkar, Badin, and Thatta experience nominal occurrences of honor killings because they have lower amount of feudal influence there.[11]

I know wikipedia isnt the best source at all, but there is documentation for this in the longer article about honor killings (which also states that it is not only practiced by Muslims, but Sikhs as well). Here is the full article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honor_killing


----------

